
Make Vim as Smart as VSCode - vincent_s
https://github.com/neoclide/coc.nvim
======
Aissen
I use coc.nvim (mostly with clangd), and love it. Don't forget to add the key
mappings described in the README though ! (or you'll have to use the long
commands)

